# ¿ Cómo pasar lcd a led ?



## danielgiron747 (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola estimados colegas quisiera saber si en el momento de convertir un lcd a led hay que hacer alguna modificación en plaqueta principal o en el inverter o solamente cambiar todo y alimentar los led con 12 volt


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

hasta donde yo se ,no hay que cambiar nada el la placa principal


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 1, 2014)

en la main,tienes que simular la señal de ok del inverter,porque sino el tv prende y al momento se apaga,ademas decirte que yo prefiero personalmente mil veces el ccfl porque están saliendo estudios que los tv led están dañando la retina de forma irreversible a largo plazo....


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 1, 2014)

De donde sacaste esa data de que dañan retina pon link por favor gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 2, 2014)

hola Jose,pone en google (la tv led estropea la retina) y te aparecen 198000 resultados hablándote del tema....saludos (aunque a nosotros nos lo dijeron en un curso en Meriland USA)



Alertan de que la luz LED daña las células de la retina
Un grupo de expertos aseguran que el abuso de las pantallas actuales daña los ojos
26/09/2013	| Comentarios (0) | Chaval.es	| Riesgos   
Ahorra energía y es muy eficaz, pero la luz LED podría causar problemas a la vista. Así lo asegura un estudio de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, que advierte sobre el peligro que puede suponer una exposición continuada a este tipo de luz para nuestras retinas.
La investigadora Celia Sánchez Ramos, profesora de la Escuela Universitaria de Óptica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, ha dirigido el estudio que concluye que “la exposición a luz LED durante ciclos de luz/oscuridad (12 horas/12 horas), sobre todo las bandas de luz de menores longitudes de onda, produce daños en células del epitelio pigmentario de la retina”.
En las conclusiones de la investigación también se señala que serán necesarias futuros investigaciones para “determinar las intensidades, longitudes de onda y tiempos de exposición de los dispositivos de iluminación LED que son letales y no letales para los tejidos retinianos”.
Es decir, ha quedado demostrado que la luz LED daña los ojos, pero todavía no se ha determinado en qué intensidad. El problema es que la retina no se regenera, por lo que todo el daño que se le hace durante la vida se va acumulando. Actualmente, se estima que una persona puede llegar a mantener los ojos abiertos unas 6.000 horas al año. Cuantas más horas dediquemos a mirar dispositivos LED como móviles o televisores, más daño se puede ir haciendo a la retina.
El problema de estas fuentes de iluminación como smartphones, pantallas de ordenador, tabletas, televisores, etc, que emiten luz blanca, reside en su alto contenido de radiaciones de la banda del azul. Esta luz azul es la que puede afectar a nuestra retina. Celia Sánchez aboga por incluir filtros de protección en los dispositivos LED que eliminen la parte del azul de la luz LED. "Las fuentes LED son fantásticas siempre que haya protección", asegura.
Si te interesa este tema, puedes consultar el estudio en este enlace de la Fundación Mapfre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

debe ser valido solo para lamparas led eso del daño a la retina ,
porque el tv tiene esas planchas difusoras,semi-opacas ,
abra que seguir leyendo y ponerse al dia de esos estudios,
muy interezante


----------



## felixreal (Sep 3, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Lo de que el Led daña la retina, resulta que el único estudio que lo afirma proviene de una "investigadora" que casualmente, también comercializa un producto para mitigar el "problema".
No se uds, pero yo desconfío de quien me dice que tengo un problema y me quiere vender la solución.

Y no soy el único:
http://www.lamentiraestaahifuera.com/2013/09/27/sirven-para-algo-los-filtros-reticare/
http://www.lamentiraestaahifuera.co...ablets-a-19-euros-realmente-sirven-para-algo/

Por otra parte, después de años de usar pantallas CCFL, por fin puedo jugar durante horas sin que me dé dolor de cabeza.....sí, en una Samsung Led. Uso una 55" FullHD a menos de dos metros, y no, no me cansa la vista como lo hacía la LG 42" con CCFL, igualmente fullHD. También puede tener algo que ver el hecho de que la LG fuese a 60Hz y la Samsung es de 120Hz.

En cuanto a la pregunta del creador, no es sólo poner una tira de led´s y ya, tienen que encenderse y apagarse cuando toque y la fuente debe ser de corriente controlada para no dañarlos. En la Samsung de la que hablaba la salida de la fuente para los led es de 284v a245mA, como se aprecia en la foto.


Saludos!!!


----------



## sergiot (Sep 3, 2014)

Esos informes hay que tomarlos con "pinzas", están diciendo que "van a dañar la retina", pero no sabemos cuanto ni como ni porque ni si en realidad es así, pero por las dudas les vendemos los filtros.

Como dijo el rey, la luz de los tv atraviesa la pantalla que no es traslucida, y en caso de no serlo, deberían hacer una medición promedio de cuanto componente de color blanco puro ven nuestros ojos cuando vemos un programa.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 3, 2014)

amigos sinceramente no se si sera cierto o no,lo que si es cierto es que a mi me lo dijeron en un curso en Meriland Baltimore usa e hicieron referencias a estudios realizados por barias universidades americanas,desde entonces procuro que mi familia y amigos no se expongan muchas horas seguidas a la radiación....entre móvil,tablet,tv,ordenador...
saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 3, 2014)

Me parece que también debe ser válido para celulares, tablets, etc..
Porque los usuarios(especialmente los muy jóvenes) tienen una preferencia por la alta luminosidad.
Independientemente del daño específico de la luz led, esos niveles de luminosidad, no pueden ser sanos.

Y por cierto, lo de la frecuencia, es así, por eso sigo prefiriendo los TRC sobre los LCD(el bolsillo no me dá para avanzar tecnológicamente).
Porque en los TRC se puede( mediante el software de la placa de video),  configurar la frecuencia, cosa que en muchos LCD,  se puede, *y estan predeterminados en 60Hz.*


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2014)

Recuerdo perfectamente cuando el trc era lo peor sobre la faz de la tierra, daba ceguera, cáncer y no se que mas...
También recuerdo cuando el aceite de oliva era cancerígeno. Luego las grandes multinacionales compraron las pequeñas compañías aceiteras y ya se pudo descubrir que sanísimo y fuente de toda santidad demos gracias, adiós.

Osea que todas estas noticias las tomo con pinzas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2014)

El "problema" de los TRC es conocido y probado, por que la aceleración de los electrones para excitar el tubo también producía - sobre todo en los TV color donde el potencial de aceleración es de decenas de kiloVolts - radiación de Rayos X y estos pertenecen a las radiaciones ionizantes que pueden alterar el ADN y traen todos los problemas que ya se conocen y previenen usando ropa "de plomo", teniendo medidores de radiación acumulada, evitando tomar radiografías a la mujeres embarazadas y tooooooda esa bola que es BIEN REAL.
Lo que nunca dijeron es cual es la cantidad de rayos X que produce un TV QUE NO ESTA DISEÑADO PARA PRODUCIR RAYOS X y a cual distancia se vuelve verdaderamente peligroso estar cerca de una pantalla (yo era muuuy joven cuando "se decía" que había que estar a mas de 3 metros del TV, pero nunca ví pruebas tangibles del porqué de esa medida).

Y ahora aparecen con que la luz de los TV con backlight LED afecta la retina y no sé cuantas estupideces extra... y eso es lo que en Inglaterra llaman FUD (fear, uncertainty and doubt = miedo, incertidumbre y duda) y es una forma terriblemente efectiva marketing sembrando antecedentes falsos... así que ustedes se imaginarán por donde viene el ruido


----------



## monokote2001 (Sep 3, 2014)

Recuerdo  que en mi primer empleo en una importante fabrica de televisores  b/w – de esto hace mas de 50 años-para verificar la magnitud de la radiación X,se pegaba a la pantalla del tv una placa radiografica dental.-
Luego de 8 horas de exposición se revelaba y de acuerdo a la cantidad de radiación recibida  se oscurecia mas o menos.-
Se media con un densitómetro ,y lo obtenido era considerado un nivel no significativo para el cuerpo humano de un adulto.-
La unidad de medida de la radiación X es el Roentgen.-
La rediacion recibida por el cuerpo humano “es
acumulativa”	
Luego en los 80 se repitio la medida en los TV color
donde la AT  esta alrededor de 26 Kvolts, no se registraron cambios en la radiacion.-
La explicación-aparente-es que en los TRC color  detrás del vidrio-pantalla – y el fosforo hay una placa metalica-screen-con perforaciones por donde pasan los electrones  lo que limita el tiempo que los electrones impactan sobre la pantalla.-


----------



## sergiot (Sep 4, 2014)

Creo que esa mascara se la llamaba mascara de sombra, y es la causante de las manchas de colores en el tubo cuando este se caía al piso, simulaba una mancha por magnetismo, pero no era así, era irreversible.


----------

